# private health insurance



## pandelis (Nov 25, 2009)

I am planning to take up permanent residence in the Mani and am looking for insurance companies that offer private health insurance, as I am not covered by any government scheme.
Can anyone make recommendations or offer any advice?
Thanks


----------

